# Ammo ban



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Just on the radio:
By executive order 223 ammo is to be banned.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

Plainsman said:


> Just on the radio:
> By executive order 223 ammo is to be banned.


Not. Even. F'n. Close. No .223 Rem rounds are proposed to be banned.

ONE specific type of 5.56x45 bullet design and subsequent loaded rounds, M855/XM855 variants, are being proposed to be banned due to their "armor piercing" nature. The NRA website has the facts, and what you can do to voice your opinion against this proposal.
Please don't propagate any more fear mongering; spread the RIGHT information. Panic buying has already driven up the cost of xm855 and it's trickling down to XM193 and other milsurp type 556 rounds.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

It isn't april fools just yet....

I hope you are kidding me.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

http://www.washingtonexaminer.com/article/2560750


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

professor....

Now I understand that they want to ban "armor piercing" rounds. But if this is a go. What is to stop him or any president from stopping the making of bullets for lets say 9 mm hallow points? 00 Buck? Slugs? 357 Hallow Points? ETC. You get our point and why this shouldn't be taken lightly.

This is a direct attack at firearm owners... especially people who own an AR style of fire arm.

If you read the link I posted is that many match shooters use this round or practice with it. There hasn't been any evidence of this round being used against law enforcement directly or more than any other round.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Professor yes 5.56. I did catch that and typed it on one site then before I got here it switched in my brain. I didn't hear anything specific about what bullets. My good computer is at the doctor and I'm trying to check things on a very old 10 inch Walmart special. It takes three to four minutes just for bing to come up, and another three to four for nodakoutdoors. The TV has nothing. I can't get Drudge to come up yet. I'm good for about ten minutes then it locks up. Get the good computer back Monday morning. Thanks for the heads up.

I think this is just a test run. If no revolt what's next?


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Hey Plainsman, use your smartphone, it's likely faster than your "good" computer anyway. 8) :lol:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

huntin1 said:


> Hey Plainsman, use your smartphone, it's likely faster than your "good" computer anyway. 8) :lol:


It hard tpe o because all fumbs.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I have been looking for more information and it looks like many in the sporting community are very alarmed. This ban may be go further than many are reporting.



> It's starting.
> 
> As promised, President Obama is using executive actions to impose gun control on the nation, targeting the top-selling rifle in the country, the AR-15 style semi-automatic, with a ban on one of the most-used AR bullets by sportsmen and target shooters.
> 
> The Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives this month revealed that it is proposing to put the ban on 5.56 mm ammo on a fast track, immediately driving up the price of the bullets and prompting retailers, including the huge outdoors company Cabela's, to urge sportsmen to urge Congress to stop the president.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I wonder if Obummer has any clue that pretty much ANY jacketed bullets will penetrate mild steel. Heck I 've shot hard cast bullets from my 243 easily that penetrate 3/16' soft steel plate. The only thing this might affect is use against military vehicles. How many military vehicle in this country have been fired upon and effectively penetrated with this ammo?.... I'm guessing zero................ A solution for a non exsistant problem.

This regulation would accomplish NOTHING except denying shooters a source of reasonably priced ammo.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> This regulation would accomplish NOTHING except denying shooters a source of reasonably priced ammo.


No what this regulation will accomplish is a first step that the "anti-gun Lobby" has been wanting to do. They know that they cant take away guns. But now start to take away ammo and the guns will start to follow. This is an attack at anyone who shoots or owns the AR style of rifles.

Like I mention in a post... what is next... 00 buck? Hallow points? Those are used to shoot at officers on a daily basis. Might as well out law them.

Only good thing is if he does an executive order on this... it could be his demise because the Supreme court and hopefully the Congress can see this is a back door attack on gun rights issues and the constitution.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

I think this proposed ban is mainly for cheap ball type ammo! The stuff that is fun plinking awa on the range or cheap having fun type ammo! The stuff I mainly use with my kids and grandkids. 
None of what is proposed is armor piercing per se! As I noted on another website, I sincerely hope all of us fire emails to our reps. I realize that some disagree but a flood of RATIONAL CALM emails to our reps can't do any harm. Costs us nothing and might often makes right, even with Obama and his Boxer/Pelosi type anti gunners!

I was in a gun store a few days ago. The owners were saying ammo and components were finally catching up, and they hadn't sold a case of ball .223 for several months. When this proposed edict came out they sold several cases a day and were almost out and a bunch of AR's. They said " Obama is the absolute best gun salesman in the country!"


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

The facts are out there. Google "what is M855."

M855 has a small piece of steel in it. by existing law, any cartridge capable of being fired in a pistol, cannot contain steel, tungten, depleted uranium, etc. in the bullet formation because that round can then defeat soft armor. it "originally" had nothing to do with AR-15's until the panic prices dropped and AR Pistols soared in popularity over the last 12-18 months. Now M855 supposedly fits the criteria all of the sudden as an AP pistol round. The BATF knows that rifle rounds can defeat soft body armor. hell they know that most hunting calibers can defeat fairly thick mild steel. I punched 3/8" steel plates clean through at 100 yards with a .22-250 BTHP load last year...it's not hard to do.

You guys are right, the fear is that this is a back door attempt to ban another popular shooting sports load. The DOJ/BATF solicited public comment on this round. They are going to get overwhelmed with support for NOT banning the round. Congressmen, senators, etc. are rallying for us in the shooting sports. 
DO NOT go out and buy up cases upon cases of M855. Do not spread panic and fear that obama is banning AR-15's again. Seriously, do the research, write the emails, make the phone calls, etc. But don't participate in the hoarding, panic buying, and spreading rumor...that is what the gun industry was hoping to happen. Don't think that Natchez, Brownell's, Wiedner's, AIM, etc. stocked up on M855 before they posted about the proposed ban on their facebook pages and emails. They knew what would happen and are making money hand over fist right now.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I never shoot the stuff, but I'll make a nice calm phone call to my reps in DC.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

No one better tell him about copper solids them. A 338 can punch through filled cinder block walls and still hit with authority at 500yds+. No to mention a 375, 408 or 50bmg.

Xdeano


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

thanks for the info, professor. I was lumping all .223 and 5.56 ammo together.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

The NRA makes it look like more. Is it the 62gr green tip that they are talking about? I never shoot the stuff, but I don't like the gun haters getting their foot in the door either.

Hey HH can I use a silencer on coyote in Arizona?


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

This is obviously causing some alarm as I saw many shooters stocking up on bulk 223 ammo this weekend whether it was M855 or not. Obummer get "Salesman of the Year"...again......................


----------



## upland420 (Dec 27, 2004)

> This is obviously causing some alarm as I saw many paranoid, ideologue morons, stocking up on bulk 223 ammo this weekend whether it was M855 or not.


There, fixed that for you. :beer:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

http://www.washingtonexaminer.com/52-se ... le/2561295

Update:


> Washington Secrets: Congress
> 
> 52 senators warn of sweeping ammo bans, say Second Amendment 'at risk'


With Obama not facing another election he will become very dangerous to our constitution in his last two years. The second amendment is facing the most danger, although greater dangers to this nation are appearing on the horizon. He if not a Muslim himself is a Muslim sympathizer and when I told you in 2008 he would turn against Israel we now know that was spot on. He wants Iran to have the nuke, and I'm not sure that the Senate has the guts or the desire to stop him. He will violate the constitution in a most serious manner with his deal with Iran.

Batten the hatches boys it's going to be a rough ride.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

ATF issued a statement yesterday that they are basically putting a "pause" on releasing final framework for ammo exemptions. So for now, nothing banned.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

the professor said:


> ATF issued a statement yesterday that they are basically putting a "pause" on releasing final framework for ammo exemptions. So for now, nothing banned.


I seen that and after typing three times to get this post to work I forgot to add it again. I think what this is however is a glimpse into their future efforts. It will be harder to catch them next time before it happens. This administration is far far from transparent. As if Obama didn't know all about Hillarys emails to. All liars.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

The problem is that the govt can fullfill their due process requirements for such action but it can still be missed by the general public unless they are looking for it. Honestly who has time to go through pages and pages of government publications such as this? What appears to have happened here is that someone jumped the gun on a publication and someone caught it before it was too late for gun owners to do anything. That won't happen again.............


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

dakotashooter2 said:


> The problem is that the govt can fullfill their due process requirements for such action but it can still be missed by the general public unless they are looking for it. Honestly who has time to go through pages and pages of government publications such as this? What appears to have happened here is that someone jumped the gun on a publication and someone caught it before it was too late for gun owners to do anything. That won't happen again.............


The ammo by publication was already banned!! Rescinding the ban was the only option they had! The ban was set to be challenged in the courts on the basis of not following proper legal requirements that they are bound by. Thus anyone charged under this could not be prosecuted.

So now they have to reset and start again. It had nothing to do with our complains and comments as they tried to imply. They got caught and had to run back to the hidey hole!!


----------

